# Enrichment activities



## Michellegrif (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone has any good ideas for Hedgehog enrichment activities or toys. I wanted to try some new fun ideas for my little guy! We have done a sandbox already and he loves that but I wanted to switch up a little


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...s/157586-hedgehog-enrichment-master-list.html


----------

